# Fox News needs to die, REALLY



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, u know em, those retarted people at FOX. And they really need to get off the crack and here the truth, and if u don't know how FOX sucks, Im posting links of various down syndrome news reports on video games they've done.

________________________________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________
DS Story (Molestors)
One thing to say, "it has lots of graphhhhhiiixx."
PSP (Porno!!??)
One thing to say, "I'm sure you wouldn't give ur child porno" NO SHIT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mass Effect (2 Minute Sex Scene)
One thing to say, please go back to pre-k and learn to listen to smart people.
Trash Talk (Why Parents need to get off weed)
One thing to say, GET OFF WEED  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If u guys have any more reports of down syndrome fox news, please send me the link.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Racist Remarks
Fox Racist News GeTz OwNeD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Slip-Ups
Fox Slip Up 1 (MessED UP!)


----------



## Aygen (Sep 12, 2008)

Meh, I'd watch the Onion News Network for legitamate news before I watch fox.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

Aygen said:
			
		

> Meh, I'd watch the Onion News Network for legitamate news before I watch fox.


I don't watch any news, cuz of FOX, and me being a kid.....
bLeH


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL Pictochat?? Who uses that? Stupid kids... And the range is close so i doubt those retarded kids wont see an adult using a ds, and they SHOULD know who is probably in the chat room. Since the range is close, they can look around to see who is using a ds and assume they're the one in the chat room.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 12, 2008)

Onion News Network is hilarious and not completely untrue.
You should watch it.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> LOL Pictochat?? Who uses that? Stupid kids... And the range is close so i doubt those retarded kids wont see an adult using a ds, and they SHOULD know who is probably in the chat room. Since the range is close, they can look around to see who is using a ds and assume they're the one in the chat room.


And btw, they tested it IN A COMPLETELY OPEN MALL!!!!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 12, 2008)

Lulz, I hate the media.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

Lulz, I hate the media. 

BooYa!

*Update*
Just added: Fox Racist New GeTz OwNeD.


----------



## E-Zibit (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow these people are really Fu*king stupid! You cant talk from any where to another DS system and they both have to be on pictochat, besides the chance of running into or near someone in a mall that has a NDS and is on pictochat at that exact time is really fricken small, seriously WHO goes to a mall or airport and plays PICTOCHAT? Nobody, if i go to a mall or airport i FU*KING PLAY GAMES. Fox is a bunch of autistic retards, i mean the bad kinds.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

*BuMpZoR*


----------



## da_head (Sep 12, 2008)

heh silly americans


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm medically addicted to GameSpot, and am a Fox News supporter. So this doesn't bode well...


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wait, how is this racist? She was supposed to sing the national anthem, and instead, she decided to abuse her position and use the event for her own personal goals.

The fact comes down to, they asked her to sing the Star Spangled Banner, and she didn't. If she sang All Hail The Queen, it'd be the same situation.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 12, 2008)

If anyone watches The Daily Show with Jon Stewart in the US you'd see them make fun of a lot of other stupid Fox News stories.  Not just about videogames.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 12, 2008)

lawz

Playstation Pornable... too bad their name making skillz suck


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Wait, how is this racist? She was supposed to sing the national anthem, and instead, she decided to abuse her position and use the event for her own personal goals.
> 
> The fact comes down to, they asked her to sing the Star Spangled Banner, and she didn't. If she sang All Hail The Queen, it'd be the same situation.
> Fox were being racist! The guys there wouldn't care if she sung something like, God Bless America, but NO! Singing the black National is A WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY TO THEM. But anyway, just listen to the OTHER reports, then u'll know why they need to die.
> ...


True Dat, and DANG! I didn't know that BuMpZoR wud get this topic THAT many viewers of this topic.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIOREqBcFuY

it wont happen again.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 12, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIOREqBcFuY
> 
> it wont happen again.


win

lol, he did that on purpose


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

*Update*
Added Fox News AGAINST Halo 3 Trash Talk.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 12, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA i love these kinds of things. I like people making mistakes haha. Especially when people trip or fall, like miss USA??


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 12, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO! I can't add it to the list though.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Why's ?


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 13, 2008)

Just kidding, I will


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 13, 2008)

*Update* Added FOX News Slip Up.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 13, 2008)

Whats up with double posting just edit your post.

also this one is better


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 13, 2008)

ita_redshell said:
			
		

> CuTeZoRz!



...what is this doing on GBAtemp?


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Sep 13, 2008)

LoL, I'm stupid like that! AND NO ITS NOT!
EDIT:Btw, I don't know why I said that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 13, 2008)

Dude you're a really selective douchebag with those posts.  For every last one of those someone who would care to can easily bring up some really rotten crap MSNBC, CNN, and the network guys spew with regularity too.  I get so damn tired of the lame accusations against so called Faux News.  They seem to take crap from stupid people who are too cozy with left spun news they can't handle the right getting their two cents in and it's bordering around childish and sickening.  Personally I take a sample from multiple sources as I'm a bipartisan moderate, and it helps me see how full of cherry picking crap you are with those links dude.  Be fair or go shove it in your ass.

The technology stuff I've seen many outlets do and it's disgusting stupid feartactics 'what about the children' crap.  I find the so called 'racist fox news' one completely sick you'd buy into that crap.  A woman verbally or signs off on singing the nat'l anthem, then comes in and doesn't do that but the black freedom anthem to everyones surprise.  The mayor, governor, and head of NAACP criticized her over it!  She then after apologizes to the mayor of the town saying she was out of line, the goes onto the nightly news 4hours later and reverses her apology to get yet more attention.  That's racist?  The moderator of the show was allowing 2 opposing views to speak on the matter, and even Lamont there agreed she broke her word too.  (sarcasm) Yup that's racist alright, breaking your word, then apologizing, then taking it back a few hours later, and then being told you're a punk by the mayor, governor, and the head of the NAACP...yah that makes Fox racist(/sarcasm)

The rest of your stuff is just flubs like the Shepherd Smith J-lo blow job gaffe...and that was damn hilarious too (Saw that one live.)  Crap happens on live tv, check anyones record even the best have done some really dumb crap on the air because it's LIVE.

How about this lovely lady here talking about the 'black cock' helicopter!  Oh, yah, she's from MSNBC, do they need to die now too due to slip ups?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kQWFMikmik

Look if you really want to make a post about what networks need to die, try being fair and picking on them all as they each have had pieces or done the same stupid gaffes.


----------

